# Recording a trip



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi all, what's best way to ecord a trip? Not the obvious paper and pen. Does co pilot or any other thing record,so I can print off when I get home?


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi.

If you have any type of smartphone, have a Google account, Google Maps installed and location services switched on, you can view your movements by the day.

To view, open the menu on the top left hand side of the Maps screen and select "Your Timeline". You can select your movements by date. The map is printable when formatted to your printers settings. I find it about 90% accurate.

Not noticed any data charges when touring Western Europe.

Great for claiming mileage on expenses.

Mike


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, I'll give it a go


----------

